# Where can I find one of these?!



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It is a tempress seat.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You need to shim the front bolt holes otherwise it tilts forward too much. Either that, or the back ones, i can't remember. I tried one, hated it.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that a folding fishing seat? If so you can get one at Walmart. I would not want that high of a back myself. I'm sure sportsman's Warehouse or Cabela's has them too and it may or may not be of better quality. You need to be so careful of Walmart products. One product is good and the next 2 suck.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I searched tempress and can't find that style. Discontinued?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

montuckyhuck said:


> I searched tempress and can't find that style. Discontinued?


it is a tempress seat. I have 2 of them. Most people I know cut them down to about half the height and glue on some foam or get the sticky back foam for the seat and back.

https://greatlakesskipper.com/standard-oyster-plastic-boat-folding-fishing-seating-seat-shell


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Check the bolt pattern, 5.5" x 5.5" doesn't sound right IIRC. I have found many non rafting seats have changed their spacing over the years.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

5.5" x 5.5" doesn't seam right for what?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

shappattack said:


> 5.5" x 5.5" doesn't seam right for what?


To match the standard rafting seat bolt pattern (spacing).


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't think there is a standard, you mean to match NRS tractor seat bolt pattern? I've had to drill various 4 hole patterns, not matching the pattern of the tractor seats that NRS typically sells, in my NRS seat brackets and a Clavey flip seat bracket to accommodate different spacing. Easy to do for sure. If you have a square, sharpie, hammer, center punch and appropriately sized drill bit and hand drill.


----------



## Dustin Judd (Aug 13, 2013)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52701287

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

As mentioned it is definitely a Tempress. They are often used in Drift boats. Not sure where you are but I know that RO Boats in Bozeman uses these seats almost exclusively. You could try giving them a call. I also know that they fit just fine on the NRS seats mounts. I run these on some of my rigs and actually enjoy the high back for long multidays like the Grand. I run a low back NRS for stuff like the Lochsa etc.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Found em, thanks y'all. I know some folks that swear by them for class V because of the molded lip. I have found myself sitting next to my NRS seat on my frame still holding the stix a few times and thought I might give these a try, besides I need another seat so one can permanently live on each boat.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I see you found them but it is a tempress seat without the pads. You can buy them that way. You can also drill out the hinge rivets and replace with hitch pins for quick and easy removal of the back. They do have a vertical back and can be hard to row in some PFDS. Hence the removable back mod. I have 3 on my boat and haven't found another seat that remotely compares in comfort, stability and "hold" for lack of a better term. My ass nestles nicely into them giving me a locked in and supported feel. 

I'll also note that the pic below has an added pad to the plastic seat pan - you will want one of those as without padding they get pretty hard after a few hours. Mostly just adding this info for others who may have interest in these seats.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

That is why I use the old white seats, I stay in them and just slide out of the newer gray nrs ones.


----------

